# Difference between Holland and Mini Lops??



## Sunny the Hippie Chick (Nov 17, 2011)

I was wondering what the difference between these two are. Im going to be going to get my daughter a rabbit. Its a lop, supposed to be pure breed. But they cant remember what kind of lop it is. Is there any way to tell. By weight or size or some thing. I was hoping my daughter could show it in 4-h, but need to know what it is first. Well Im hoping to get the bunny any way. I know this rabbit was bought about 2 hours from where I live. And most bunny keepers in my county who have lops, they are hollands.


----------



## secuono (Nov 17, 2011)

Ask the seller when you pick it up. Holland are larger than the mini, that would be the obvious difference. Other than that, idk.


----------



## Sunny the Hippie Chick (Nov 17, 2011)

The person Im getting it from wasnt the breeder. It was their daughters pet and she is not taking care of it like she should. So her mom is rehoming it. They bought it from the feed store in a town that is at least 2 hours from here. So I cant contact a breeder. Sure wish I could though.


----------



## secuono (Nov 17, 2011)

Guess you will have to show us pictures when the bun gets here!


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 17, 2011)

hollands stand more upward and have a big square head


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 17, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> Ask the seller when you pick it up. Holland are larger than the mini, that would be the obvious difference. Other than that, idk.


Actually, that's backwards. The Holland has a maximum showable weight of 4 pounds; the Mini Lop's show weight is between 4 1/2 pounds and 6 1/2 pounds. The show quality Holland does pose sitting up, but there are a lot of Hollands that are "rug munchers" or are oversized. So, if you are dealing with pet quality rather than a show quality animal, you can't be sure!


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 17, 2011)

a picture is probly the only way to decide


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 18, 2011)

2seth2 said:
			
		

> a picture is probly the only way to decide


x2


----------



## Sunny the Hippie Chick (Nov 18, 2011)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> secuono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he is 5 1/2 pounds. So I would guess he is a Mini Lop. No pics yet.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 19, 2011)

Sunny the Hippie Chick said:
			
		

> Bunnylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, does sound like you have a Mini Lop.   Here's some facts on Mini Lops that could help you if you decided to show your bunny.  

Wishing you all the luck.




> The ideal Mini Lop is described as being a "basketball with a head". Judges like to see a nice rounded body with thick depth, long thick ears, a wide head and thick bone.
> 
> ARBA Accepted Colors
> 
> ...


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 19, 2011)

Senior Bucks- 6 months of age and older, weight 4 lbs to 6 lbs
    Senior Does- 6 months of age and older, weight 3 lbs to 6 lbs
    Junior Bucks and Does- Under 6 months, weight 3 lbs to 6 lbs

Oopsie! Ms. Research, somebody got the Senior Does' weight wrong. It should be the same as the bucks'. Showable weights for does are often the same as that for bucks; in breeds where there is a difference, the doe is larger.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 19, 2011)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> Senior Bucks- 6 months of age and older, weight 4 lbs to 6 lbs
> Senior Does- 6 months of age and older, weight 3 lbs to 6 lbs
> Junior Bucks and Does- Under 6 months, weight 3 lbs to 6 lbs
> 
> Oopsie! Ms. Research, somebody got the Senior Does' weight wrong. It should be the same as the bucks'. Showable weights for does are often the same as that for bucks; in breeds where there is a difference, the doe is larger.


----------

